# Weird Things About You?



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 6, 2010)

Talk about strange (but true) things about you!

I often make the "Ghost Radar" phone app act up when I'm nearby. Like multiple red blips act up. I'm obviously not a ghost, so the app's almost definitely bullshit.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm a furry.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 6, 2010)

I think SirRob is okay.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 6, 2010)

I sing while I clean.

NEVER GONNA GIVE YOU UP *washes dishes*


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 6, 2010)

I will wear a suit for no reason whatsoever, aside from just feeling like it.


----------



## Machine (Aug 6, 2010)

I think villains are more interesting than heroes.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 6, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I think villains are more interesting than heroes.



They usually have cooler stuff.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 6, 2010)

Teto said:


> I think SirRob is okay.



It's weird to think this? Dayum.



Amphion said:


> I think villains are more interesting than heroes.


 
True story. My favorite Disney character right now is minister Frollo. :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 6, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I think villains are more interesting than heroes.


Villians are stupid.
In action movies, they aim a gun at you, but they don't shoot but randomly talk.
They are right in front of them, but they don't shoot.

That's why "If you have to shoot, shoot don't talk". Lovely quote.

Anyway...
I never ate skittles.
I listen to ã‚ªãƒãƒ§æœ¬ BGM
I feel towards my country like I feel towards 4chan. Great goods, shitty people, and geh butthurt leader.
I can lift my big toe up 90 degrees.


----------



## FakinKat (Aug 6, 2010)

I scratch my head when bored. I'm shaking cursor when waiting for download to finish. I lie down on the desk when more bored.


----------



## BlueGaze (Aug 6, 2010)

Jacklul said:


> I'm shaking cursor when waiting for download to finish.


 This is considered weird?


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 6, 2010)

I enjoy sleeping on a futon.


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 6, 2010)

I really like to go antiquing.


----------



## A10pex (Aug 6, 2010)

I enjoy to go to the Goodwill outlet, (know as the Junk Dump in my family). Also people have said that I'm just weird


----------



## Cam (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a veryy odd complet OBSESSION with anything having to do with concerts...

Ill walk around town thinking what looks like it could be part of a stage o_0


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 6, 2010)

I internalize all my problems rather than try and fix/get over them. It leads to anxiety and general fucked up-ness on my part.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 6, 2010)

I shit bricks.

Lego bricks.


----------



## FakinKat (Aug 6, 2010)

BlueGaze said:


> This is considered weird?


I should write there too that after that my hand hurts. And even I know it will hurt I'm still doing this.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 6, 2010)

Jacklul said:


> I'm shaking cursor when waiting for download to finish



http://notalwaysright.com/op-tickle-fibers/5025


----------



## Cam (Aug 6, 2010)

I can swallow my tongue


----------



## FakinKat (Aug 6, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> http://notalwaysright.com/op-tickle-fibers/5025


Can someone confirm that it works?


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 6, 2010)

Jacklul said:


> Can someone confirm that it works?


 
:|

(A picture says a thousand words)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 6, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> :|
> 
> (A picture says a thousand words)


 
As far as I have tried, it did not speed up the loading of the video. My mouse is wired so it's kinda hard.


----------



## FakinKat (Aug 6, 2010)

IMO this needs more testing.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 6, 2010)

I thrive when things are constant only then do i accept randomness
I put my hand on my nose when i'm extremely nervous
I'm always nervous and terrified of things
annndddd
I've been scarred by yaoi thanks to my best friend


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 6, 2010)

I look like a girl. Is that strange?
If not I have problems being around people.
Like more than 3 people tend to make me extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> *I look like a girl.* Is that strange?
> If not I have problems being around people.
> Like more than 3 people tend to make me extremely uncomfortable.


 
Not here

Being an actual girl, that's a yes.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Not here
> 
> Being an actual girl, that's a yes.


 Being an actual girl means apparently you are offended when I make a thread about something.
You know like that one girl, she was annoying.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Being an actual girl means apparently you are offended when I make a thread about something.
> You know like that one girl, she was annoying.


 
I don't know which girl are you talking about.
Ther eis only one girl per internets.


----------



## cruncheweezy (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm "too happy." I'm just always in a good mood, especially lately. I'm never in a BAD mood, I'm sometimes off but I'm happy.
I don't get it, but I like it.


----------



## The DK (Aug 6, 2010)

i have a major apathy problem, im to laid back. im working on that though


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Being an actual girl means apparently you are offended when I make a thread about something.
> You know like that one girl, she was annoying.


 You mean that one misogyny thread you made? Even though it wasn't really intended to be like that?
I wasn't offended by that. Pretty funny to read though.


----------



## Mozz (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't believe in Australia.


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 6, 2010)

I will randomly burst into song or dance when walking around my house or a friends house.
If I'm bored I will think of scenarios such as zombie outbreaks, terrorist attacks, etc, and figure out how I would survive them.


----------



## Mangasama (Aug 6, 2010)

I collect Chinese and German fountain pens.


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a collection of rocks under my bookshelf


----------



## Alstor (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a sixth digit on my left hand, more or less on my pinkey. It looks like a wart-sized growth, though.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 6, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I have a sixth digit on my left hand, more or less on my pinkey. It looks like a wart-sized growth, though.



Someone was looking for you.


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 6, 2010)

I like to look though dumpsters.


----------



## Querk (Aug 6, 2010)

I skip whenever possible. And yet I loathe extremely effeminate gays.


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 6, 2010)

Querk said:


> I skip whenever possible. And yet I loathe extremely effeminate gays.


 
none of that "thuper dooper, do my pooper?" kinda gay? Hah


----------



## Xenke (Aug 6, 2010)

I yiff people. So weird.


----------



## Subrosa (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been told that when I cut things with scissors I open and close my mouth with the action of cutting, I've never noticed myself doing this and everyone attests that I do it.


----------



## Hakawne (Aug 6, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Someone was looking for you.


 
I got this reference.
(Yes, I think that's weird.)


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't like porn at all.


----------



## Tally (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm a sadistic bast-

I watch a few episodes of Star Trek every day, even though I go out of my way to pimp slap some Trekkies.

I own a stormtrooper suit.


----------



## Jw (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm ambidextrous to a degree-- I can write with both hands, except I get hand cramps in my left hand more often. I was originally 100% lefty until my teachers and relatives forced me to go righty in either kindergarten or first grade because "lefties don't have an easy life". Thanks to those asses, I couldn't seem to play sports because I was  going righty because "that's how I write". I still eat, raise my hand, point, open doors, wave,  put in contact lenses and other activities with my left hand, though. After I found out I was supposed to be lefty, I learned to write that way and learned to pick up and learn new stuff using my left hand-- since then I've been better at sports and way more coordinated with tools. Still, my left hand is not conditioned for writing a long time, so I get pains really easily. 

I was born with an extra vertebra (backbone) in the lumbar region of my back.

Pretty much each movable joint in my body is "double jointed". I can bend my fingers backwards at a 90 degree angle just using the muscles in my hand alone. I can touch the entire length of my thumb to my wrist. In the game "Uncle" that you play as a kid, I could have my entire arm twisted and turned behind my back with no discomfort whatsoever.

I'm sure there's more random crap than that about me, but I'm tired of typing.


----------



## Cam (Aug 6, 2010)

The range of musical artists i like has no equilibrium at all

I love Madonna and lady GaGa, to green day and system of a down


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I look like a girl. Is that strange?
> If not I have problems being around people.
> Like more than 3 people tend to make me extremely uncomfortable.



I'm a guy who has long hair... And because I have soft features, straight guys hit on me. It happens on a semi-regular basis especially at clubs or out of the blue in a restaurant when someone whistles as they walk by and then has a look of shock on them when they get a chance to look at me...



jwmcd2 said:


> I'm ambidextrous to a degree-- I can write with both hands, except I get hand cramps in my left hand more often. I was originally 100% lefty until my teachers and relatives forced me to go righty in either kindergarten or first grade because "lefties don't have an easy life". Thanks to those asses, I couldn't seem to play sports because I was  going righty because "that's how I write". I still eat, raise my hand, point, open doors, wave,  put in contact lenses and other activities with my left hand, though. After I found out I was supposed to be lefty, I learned to write that way and learned to pick up and learn new stuff using my left hand-- since then I've been better at sports and way more coordinated with tools. Still, my left hand is not conditioned for writing a long time, so I get pains really easily.
> 
> I was born with an extra vertebra (backbone) in the lumbar region of my back.
> 
> ...



My thumbs are double jointed as well  It adds to the stereotype that asians are good gamers.


----------



## Milo (Aug 6, 2010)

I get this extreme feeling of uneven-ness. from my shirt feeling heavier on one side of my shoulder than the other, to noticing that one area of the kitchen is cleaner than another. basically everything to me feels uneven.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 6, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


> I'm ambidextrous to a degree-- I can write with both hands, except I get hand cramps in my left hand more often. I was originally 100% lefty until my teachers and relatives forced me to go righty in either kindergarten or first grade because "lefties don't have an easy life". Thanks to those asses, I couldn't seem to play sports because I was  going righty because "that's how I write". I still eat, raise my hand, point, open doors, wave,  put in contact lenses and other activities with my left hand, though. After I found out I was supposed to be lefty, I learned to write that way and learned to pick up and learn new stuff using my left hand-- since then I've been better at sports and way more coordinated with tools. Still, my left hand is not conditioned for writing a long time, so I get pains really easily.
> 
> I was born with an extra vertebra (backbone) in the lumbar region of my back.
> 
> ...



whats with the lefty's don't have an easy life? that complete crap

oh and i can't swear in real life


----------



## Koray (Aug 6, 2010)

>I used to like porn a lot, now, well, not as much.

>My life has changed a hell of a lot since last year. So much that some changes are difficult to handle
wait, is that off topic? i do think it's something weird :?


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh, another thing, I'm left handed. I know, weird right?


----------



## Milo (Aug 6, 2010)

Koray said:


> >I used to like porn a lot, now, well, not as much.
> 
> >My life has changed a hell of a lot since last year. So much that some changes are difficult to handle


 
you have been a bit nicer. though I always thought you were a decent person.

anyway, another weird thing about me...

it's not so much the fact that it's happening, but rather, the principles. 

I absolutely can not STAND when someone puts a cup on a solid surface without a coaster. ugh, with all that condensation and... oh god. it's just too much to bare.



Californian_Calico said:


> Oh, another thing, I'm left handed. I know, weird right?


 
me too :3c

*left handed high five*


----------



## Jw (Aug 6, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> whats with the lefty's don't have an easy life? that complete crap
> 
> oh and i can't swear in real life


 
Believe me, it's some stupid idea that's really messed me up for a large chunk of my life. Almost rant worthy-- in fact I think I'll make a thread right now, haha.



Californian_Calico said:


> Oh, another thing, I'm left handed. I know, weird right?


 Yeah, southpaws unite!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 6, 2010)

I can turn my right hand all the way around. Like, grab it, and twist it through 360 degress.


----------



## Milo (Aug 6, 2010)

Teto said:


> I can turn my right hand all the way around. Like, grab it, and twist it through 360 degress.


 
yea... you showed us that...

thank you for that btw |:I


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 6, 2010)

Teto said:


> I can turn my right hand all the way around. Like, grab it, and twist it through 360 degress.


 
Sounds painful.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 6, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> Sounds painful.


 It really isn't. I can just do it. But I don't do it much, because I'll probably get arthritis or something.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 6, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'm a guy who has long hair... And because I have soft features, straight guys hit on me. It happens on a semi-regular basis especially at clubs or out of the blue in a restaurant when someone whistles as they walk by and then has a look of shock on them when they get a chance to look at me...


 I don't have long hair... I wish I did though, I like my long hair.
Then I will look even more girlish. O_O


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 6, 2010)

Willow said:


> You mean that one misogyny thread you made? Even though it wasn't really intended to be like that?
> I wasn't offended by that. Pretty funny to read though.


 Yeah that one, she made me laugh too. :3


----------



## Koray (Aug 6, 2010)

Milo said:


> you have been a bit nicer. though I always thought you were a decent person.


 
Yeah, i used to be kinda out of place and that drove me crazy, thus making me act pretty weird...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 6, 2010)

Sometimes I over eat a lot, just because I am compelled to.
I have no idea why O_O


----------



## Greyscale (Aug 6, 2010)

I dream pretty much every night, and usually remember doing so.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 6, 2010)

I love having a clean towel at ALL times... Two to be precise, one to wrap my hair in and the other to dry myself with... This coupled with how I only do laundry every other week is the main reason why I have like 12 awesome towels.


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 6, 2010)

3 things that set me apart from everyone in my grade/school.

1. I'm the only asian in the grade now.
2. I'm the only furry (probably anyways, I would do almost anything to have another furry in the grade)
3. I'm probably the only gay person in my grade/school too.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 6, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> 3 things that set me apart from everyone in my grade/school.
> 
> 1. I'm the only asian in the grade now.
> 2. I'm the only furry (probably anyways, I would do almost anything to have another furry in the grade)
> 3. I'm probably the only gay person in my grade/school too.


 Hey, there is most likely another gay in your school, unless there is like less than 400.


----------



## Machine (Aug 6, 2010)

I have way too much in common with my mother.


----------



## Tao (Aug 6, 2010)

I instinctively push my glasses up on my nose even when they're off or don't need pushing.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 6, 2010)

I usually eat with my left hand, tho I'm right handed.
For some reason when I'm with relatives this drives them crazy to no end, well most of them.


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 7, 2010)

I like sleeping on the floor more than a matress
I don't like Ramen
I am a magician
I like Michale Graves era Misfits more than Danzig era
I hate Jerry Only

Iuno if any of those are really weird, but eh. Just a few fun facts :3


----------



## CanineSalavu (Aug 7, 2010)

I love purple.  A LOT.
I'm obsessed with Pixar Animation.
I can't seem to emotionally grow up in my brain, and I'm judged for it daily.


----------



## Luca (Aug 7, 2010)

People always tell me I'm weird but they never say why...


----------



## Usukari (Aug 7, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I internalize all my problems rather than try and fix/get over them. It leads to anxiety and general fucked up-ness on my part.


 
Pretty much this. Also, as a result of culinary class, I now have to when I wash my hands, turn off the faucet with a paper towel, and open the door with one as well. Watch me rage when all there is is those stupid hand blow dryer things.


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 7, 2010)

I can twist both my feet backwards. It's really strange.


----------



## -sushi- (Aug 7, 2010)

Zerksis said:


> I can twist both my feet backwards. It's really strange.


 
that's pretty cool.

I used to be able to contort in a box, but now i'm fat, gross :C
I also want to lose weight so i can participate in nyotaimori (aka body sushi)


----------



## Beta_7x (Aug 7, 2010)

I do not get hangovers, and it magically feels amazing when I projectile vomit in the middle of the night. You're welcome, HAXX.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 7, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> The range of musical artists i like has no equilibrium at all
> 
> I love Madonna and lady GaGa, to green day and system of a down



See the kid in this comic? 
The one at the bottom? 
That's you. 
You're that kid.

http://www.picturesforsadchildren.com/index.php?comicID=193

Also there is nothing weird or interesting about me :V .


----------



## Cam (Aug 7, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> See the kid in this comic?
> The one at the bottom?
> That's you.
> You're that kid.
> ...


 
xD

Not by any means


----------



## Machine (Aug 7, 2010)

I have written a short story on a typewriter, even though I had my computer at the time.


----------



## Cam (Aug 7, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I have written a short story on a typewriter, even though I had my computer at the time.


 

I did all my english essays last year on a typewriter xD

I love writing stories on those


----------



## Machine (Aug 7, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> I did all my english essays last year on a typewriter xD
> 
> I love writing stories on those


They're fun to use, but the amount of errors I made was just awful.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Aug 7, 2010)

I vote evilly republican with a very large grin as i hear the lamentations of the furries . god i have a hard on.



Cheney is a sexy motherfucker.


----------



## Machine (Aug 7, 2010)

MaverickCowboy said:


> I vote evilly republican with a very large grin as i hear the lamentations of the furries . god i have a hard on.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheney is a sexy motherfucker.


I am disturbed by this post. à² _à²


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Aug 7, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I am disturbed by this post. à² _à²


 
The, I have done my job!


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 7, 2010)

I sleep on the floor because my bed is to soft.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 7, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> I sleep on the floor because my bed is to soft.


 
Agreed. I do that every once in a while.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 7, 2010)

I beatbox keygen music


----------



## Milo (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm a furry that _doesn't_ smoke pot.

that's about as weird as it gets :V


----------



## Koray (Aug 7, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm a furry that _doesn't_ smoke pot.
> 
> that's about as weird as it gets :V


 
I haven't even smoked cigarettes D:


----------



## Tao (Aug 7, 2010)

I can't have my socks on when I'm in bed.


----------



## Usarise (Aug 7, 2010)

I sleep naked.

(I just beat all of you sock people.)


----------



## Milo (Aug 7, 2010)

Tao said:


> I can't have my socks on when I'm in bed.


 
why would you WANT your socks on in bed? :| why would you even wear clothes to bed? :V


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 7, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm a furry that _doesn't_ smoke pot.
> 
> that's about as weird as it gets :V


 
I don't smoke pot. (Although I do want to try it <_< >_> )


----------



## Milo (Aug 7, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> I don't smoke pot. (Although I do want to try it <_< >_> )


 pathetic. ugh :<

I'm surprised the ozone layer isn't stained with pot smell by now. 

here's a weird thing about me. I consider myself a hardcore gamer, yet my favorite game is harvest moon... aha I'm insane :V


----------



## -sushi- (Aug 7, 2010)

i don't smoke pot, either, i don't think that's too weird. i think the weirder thing might be that i have a couple stuffed animals, but i have never done anything horrifying to them o_o


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't smoke pot, i do drink some. I own 30+ rifles. i beat the harvest moon guy on insanity.


----------



## Milo (Aug 7, 2010)

-sushi- said:


> i have never done anything horrifying to them o_o


 
you haven't? you're weird. every furries buys stuffed animals for one reason, and one reason only |3

lol I'm kidding :>


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 7, 2010)

I've always had a really fidgety mouth, I beatbox by swishing saliva around with my tongue because I like how it sounds in my head, I can do breakbeats at high bpm even.
I also click my teeth in a rhythmic fashion

Most of the time I'll start doing this without realizing it and I've done it as long as I can remember.


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't smoke pot either, but I have friends who do. 

Also, I'm a female. That's weird by furry standards isn't it?


----------



## Milo (Aug 7, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I've always had a really fidgety mouth, I beatbox by swishing saliva around with my tongue because I like how it sounds in my head, I can do breakbeats at high bpm even.
> I also click my teeth in a rhythmic fashion
> 
> Most of the time I'll start doing this without realizing it and I've done it as long as I can remember.


 
dude me too 

my favorite is my washing machine. it makes a good beat (it has the same sounding beat as that badger song), so every time I walk by it, I end up dancing to my washing machine xD


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 7, 2010)

You know how most people get brain freezes after drinking something like a smoothie, or a slurpee or something similar? I don't get those.

I get chest freezes instead. It's weird.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 7, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> You know how most people get brain freezes after drinking something like a smoothie, or a slurpee or something similar? I don't get those.
> 
> I get chest freezes instead. It's weird.


 
I get it in the back of my throat. It's awful.


----------



## PoopFairy (Aug 7, 2010)

I find it very entertaining to slap my thighs to a rhythm whilst pooping.
I like sleeping upside down (legs over the back) on our armchair, it's real comfy.
Playing with a bouncy ball in the bathroom is *so* fun for me.
I found out that my knees and my knuckles taste the same.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm really strong, I have very little muscle on my arms though.
I can barely ever make a song that seems happy.
I can read and write music, but I don't know how to sing to music.
I write lyrics to be happy, but when I read them they are super depressing.
I make music that people ask me to make a horror sound track for them.
I have a problem where if I am angry, or annoyed I will not stop walking until my body gives up.


----------



## Sigma (Aug 7, 2010)

I like relaxing on the back of the sofa, me and my best friend Obrum are weirdly in sync-it is scary at times, when gaming I never say this is going well etc. because then bad things happen- was playing a game with Obrum and the tough enemy had not appeared for a few mins so I say "i am not saying it" he says what I say " that enemy has not appeared for a while" and the second I stop talking guess what happens.


----------



## Sigma (Aug 7, 2010)

I hate that so much.
^in referance of greg-the-fox's post


----------



## Paraducks (Aug 7, 2010)

I like listing to Tool, Nin, White Zombie, Ace of Base, and Lady Gaga.

Consecutively.  :c


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 7, 2010)

I love peeling dead skin <3


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 7, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I love peeling dead skin <3


 
this!
the only fun part about sunburns :c


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 7, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> this!
> the only fun part about sunburns :c


 unless its on your back on the parts where you can't reach. other wise YAY for peeling dead skin cells that spread dust.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 7, 2010)

I do at least 50 sit ups, and pushups in bed before I go to sleep and before I get out of bed in the morning. Unless I have _other_ exercise before I go to sleep, if you catch my drift


----------



## Paraducks (Aug 7, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> I do at least 50 sit ups, and pushups in bed before I go to sleep and before I get out of bed in the morning. Unless I have _other_ exercise before I go to sleep, if you catch my drift


 
But is blindness or/and hairy palms worth it?


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 7, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> this!
> the only fun part about sunburns :c



C:



Paraducks said:


> But is blindness or/and hairy palms worth it?


 
that joke was terrible, and you should be ashamed


----------



## Usukari (Aug 7, 2010)

Paraducks said:


> I like listing to Tool, Nin, White Zombie, Ace of Base, and Lady Gaga.
> 
> Consecutively.  :c



Wait, this is weird? My musical tastes range from Nine inch nails to Death Cab, to Lady Gaga as well, and a lot in between.... but never Justin Bieber or Hanna Montana.... or country in general.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 7, 2010)

Never seen Titanic.


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 7, 2010)

Usukari said:


> Wait, this is weird? My musical tastes range from Nine inch nails to Death Cab, to Lady Gaga as well, and a lot in between.... but never Justin Bieber or Hanna Montana.... or country in general.


 
NIN and White zombie and Lady GaGa and Death Cab are all great.

And Hanna Montana isn't country >:C Don't insult Bocephus like that.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 7, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> Never seen Titanic.


 
Neither have I.


----------



## Usukari (Aug 7, 2010)

Scruffaluffagus said:


> And Hanna Montana isn't country >:C Don't insult Bocephus like that.



Wasn't trying to say Hanna Montana was country, probably should have split them up differently.


----------



## Tao (Aug 7, 2010)

I have a high metabolism so I am never going to get muscley or fat

I think that's a plus


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 7, 2010)

I have more computers than I know what to do with. (4 working ones and a homeless motherboard)


----------



## Glitch (Aug 8, 2010)

I get enraged quite often.
It usually gets to the point where I am shaking and/or clenching and unclenching my hands with the effort of holding myself back.  Despite that, I can keep a poker face and turn the tables quickly with words, not fists.  (I have a very sharp tongue and am quite known for it.)
Even if I really... REALLY want to beat someone's head in, which I am fully capable of doing.  Not even ITG on this; nobody really expects it out of a girl.  I know how to fight and fight well, but I fight dirty when I hit soft spots or kick someone's legs out from under them.  I can take a stance and use all of my lower body strength (which is a lot) to power a punch.  But if I don't need to, I don't do it.  If someone wants to fight me that badly, I'll take multiple hits before I give them one or two that'd usually floor them.

And to make a fat joke of myself I'll sit on their unconscious body.

Despite my bulk, I am very fast in the water.  (I'm not really all that fat; I just like giving myself a hard time.)

I love picking stuff up with my toes.


----------



## Trance (Aug 8, 2010)

Riding in a car, not driving, is like a sedative for me. I just can't stay awake.


----------



## VertigoChaos (Aug 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm a furry that _doesn't_ smoke pot.
> 
> that's about as weird as it gets :V


 

I'm a furry who hasn't ever seen pot, touched alcohol or smoked a cigarette 

I am probably the cleanest furry there is.


----------



## VertigoChaos (Aug 8, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> You know how most people get brain freezes after drinking something like a smoothie, or a slurpee or something similar? I don't get those.
> 
> I get chest freezes instead. It's weird.



Dude i know EXACTLY what your talking about, I'm the same exact way. its painful swallowing chunks of DQ and having it freeze your esophagus on its way down. i think thats why


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 8, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Riding in a car, not driving, is like a sedative for me. I just can't stay awake.


 
Happens to me sometimes, it's literally one of the most uncomfortable ways to fall asleep. I guess I pinch a nerve or something, when I wake up somehow my THROAT has fallen asleep/gone numb... you know the feeling you get from doing a few shots of vodka, kind of feels like that...

and then I get a realllllllly bad case of morning wood lol
man car trips are annoying


----------



## Sigma (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a friend and you can visably see his heart beating...technicaly its an artery but it is in the same spot as his heart.
Also another 3 things I have a lisp, am colourblind and the two toes next to my big ones on each foot are pretty much completely webbed (about 1/2 an inch seperate on each)


----------



## Trance (Aug 8, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Happens to me sometimes, it's literally one of the most uncomfortable ways to fall asleep. I guess I pinch a nerve or something, when I wake up somehow my THROAT has fallen asleep/gone numb... you know the feeling you get from doing a few shots of vodka, kind of feels like that...
> 
> and then I get a realllllllly bad case of morning wood lol
> man car trips are annoying



Oh man, I forgot about morning wood...  That is annoy.
I'm the only person I know who can fall asleep for a good 4 hours in the car.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 8, 2010)

Paraducks said:


> But is blindness or/and hairy palms worth it?


 
Lol, I don't think we're on the same page here.


----------



## Tabasco (Aug 8, 2010)

I attract crazies.


----------



## Tao (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm buying a large van with a troll face on each side.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 8, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> xD
> 
> Not by any means


 
Yes, you are that kid. Just like everyone else who's cited their "eclectic" taste in music in this thread. None of you have eclectic taste, you all listen to the same tiny selection of homogeneous corporate shit geared towards white, self absorbed thirteen year olds. Your taste is the opposite of eclectic.



RenardGris said:


> Lol, I don't think we're on the same page here.


 
Porking stuffed animals counts as masturbation, or are you one of those sad sad furfags who pretends to have a real boyfriend/girlfriend on internet forums :V ? 



Blues said:


> I deliberately attract crazies.



Fixed :V .


----------



## Trance (Aug 8, 2010)

Tao said:


> I'm buying a large van with a troll face on each side.


 
Tao:  Creepin' hard since 1989.



Guessing Tao's 21


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 8, 2010)

I drink/buy enough soda to drown myself in. Also I still play pokemon.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 8, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Yes, you are that kid. Just like everyone else who's sighted their "eclectic" taste in music in this thread. None of you have eclectic taste, you all listen to the same tiny selection of homogeneous corporate shit geared towards white, self absorbed thirteen year olds. Your taste is the opposite of eclectic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Still not on the same page. I'm still not sure if I am a fur, definitely not turned on by stuffed animals, and I have a real girlfriend.


----------



## Tabasco (Aug 8, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Fixed :V .


 
Are you attracted yet? :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 8, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> Still not on the same page. I'm still not sure if I am a fur, definitely not turned on by stuffed animals, and I have a real girlfriend.



Are you sure she's real? She's not just a sockpuppet account on the mainsite full of pictures you lifted from some camwhore's facebook page is she? I know by furfag standards that means you two are dating but in the real world that sort of thing is generally regarded as being more creepy and sad than like, a legitimate relationship. Also spanking it to a picture of her in front of a webcam and e-mailing her the video doesn't count as sex, I'm pretty sure that's actually some sort of crime :V .



Blues said:


> Are you attracted yet? :V



D: ...

I'm not a crazy :[ .


----------



## Tao (Aug 8, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Tao:  Creepin' hard since 1989.
> 
> 
> 
> Guessing Tao's 21


 
why would I be 21


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm never sure on what my true nature is.

It sometimes feels like I am repressing too many things.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 8, 2010)

I think the only really weird thing about me is that I wax my chest...which is easily the most painful thing I've ever experienced.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 8, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Are you sure she's real? She's not just a sockpuppet account on the mainsite full of pictures you lifted from some camwhore's facebook page is she? I know by furfag standards that means you two are dating but in the real world that sort of thing is generally regarded as being more creepy and sad than like, a legitimate relationship. Also spanking it to a picture of her in front of a webcam and e-mailing her the video doesn't count as sex, I'm pretty sure that's actually some sort of crime :V


 
Wow you're making this sound really screwed up. Like I said, I'm not sure if I am a furfag, so I can't be held to their standards. Although yes I do agree, that is creepy and wouldn't be surprised if it was some sort of crime. But the truth is, I have a girlfriend and she loves me, I love her back, and that's all that counts.


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't play video games and I've never worn jeans until a few weeks ago.


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 8, 2010)

Tao said:


> I'm buying a large van with a troll face on each side.


 

I refuse to believe this. That is just too epic.

I used to have a VW Van, complete with a little stove and shit in it :c I miss that sweet-ass ride.


----------



## Jw (Aug 8, 2010)

sigma said:


> I have a friend and you can visably see his heart beating...technicaly its an artery but it is in the same spot as his heart.


 
Medical nerd: Actually, that's normal to see on the left side-- you can sometimes see that on the 5th intercostal space (right below your boob, in between your ribs). It's easier to see on skinny people, but if you really look you might see it on yourself if you lay down. 

The artery you're thinking of is the descending aorta. You can see it in some people below the bottom of the ribcage, though it's not a strong as the heart's movement. The things you learn in college... I'll shut up now.


----------



## Trance (Aug 8, 2010)

Tao said:


> why would I be 21


 
Fuck, I got it wrong...

18?


----------



## Sigma (Aug 8, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


> Medical nerd: Actually, that's normal to see on the left side-- you can sometimes see that on the 5th intercostal space (right below your boob, in between your ribs). It's easier to see on skinny people, but if you really look you might see it on yourself if you lay down.
> 
> The artery you're thinking of is the descending aorta. You can see it in some people below the bottom of the ribcage, though it's not a strong as the heart's movement. The things you learn in college... I'll shut up now.


He also has a concave (think thats it) ribcage and is skinny yet eats more than any of my friends.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 8, 2010)

When I was little I used to mix maple syrup with my milk because I thought it would work the same way with chocolate syrup in milk.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 8, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> When I was little I used to mix maple syrup with my milk because I thought it would work the same way with chocolate syrup in milk.


 
My little nephews do that. It's so cute because they never drink it, but they do it time and time again, because damn it, it's going to work one of these days. Haha


----------



## Aleu (Aug 8, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> My little nephews do that. It's so cute because they never drink it, but they do it time and time again, because damn it, it's going to work one of these days. Haha


 pfft. Waste of milk. I always drank it. I also put chocolate syrup on cheese.

I liked chocolate :>


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 8, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> pfft. Waste of milk. I always drank it. I also put chocolate syrup on cheese.
> 
> I liked chocolate :>


 
Lol I think it's kinda cute, but I agree. Also, hell yes to the chocolate.


----------



## -sushi- (Aug 9, 2010)

Milo said:


> you haven't? you're weird. every furries buys stuffed animals for one reason, and one reason only |3
> 
> lol I'm kidding :>


 
haha, that made me chuckle and then 'ew' because it's true for a lot of furries, but i don't consider myself a furry. Damn animal headed people are so fun to draw though!


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 9, 2010)

I completely blew off a stop sign once. 
Thinking clearly: yes. 
Paying attention: yes. 
I thought I was being followed, so to make sure I could give him the slip, blew off the stop sign and turned right. (Lucky for me, there was no one in the intersection)


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 9, 2010)

there is absolutely no smell ever that bothers me. unpleasant yes, but nothing that i can't handle. ever.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmmm, weird things about me.....

I too am left handed although I play most sports right-handed. I golf right-handed although every minuscule task I do is with my left hand. I'm right-eye dominant but always shot a gun left handed until about the age of 15...Yeah, try that the next time you get your paws on a gun ;-)

I play paintball a lot which isn't really weird, it's just a random hobby I guess...

I'm a huge nerd, which also isn't too weird but it's sorta staggering as I personally didn't think I'd be this bad. I play a variety of "nerd things" ranging from card games such as Magic to RPGs such as D&D and VTM, to video game "obsessions" like Starcraft 2, CoD MW2, etc.

Oh, I can make both of my thumbs touch my wrists which is sorta strange I guess. 
I sorta consider it weird that I haven't gained any weight in literally 4 years (Still 140 lbs to this day) and I can go whole days without feeling hungry. Today for instance I only ate a 5 layer cheesy burrito and a mini quesadilla ( Total of $2 worth of food) at Taco bell and I'm still not hungry even though that was 10 hours ago. Can't think of anything else atm but I'll post some crap if I remember it 

Edit: Oh look at the time...that reminds me, I hardly ever need sleep. Back in high school last year (Yes, just graduated haha) I pulled 24 hrs. of no sleep every weekend (Fri. and Sat.) Right now it's 4:00 for me and I can EASILY go another 4 hours minimum.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a subbie attracting aura... No I'm quite serious.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I have a subbie attracting aura... No I'm quite serious.


 

I'm a super sub myself unless I'm by my friends hehehe.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm a super sub myself unless I'm by my friends hehehe.


 
*nuzzle* well I think you're a perfectly nice guy yourself.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> *nuzzle* well I think you're a perfectly nice guy yourself.


 

Hah, not the only time I've heard that :3


----------



## Koray (Aug 9, 2010)

My mate was submissive before he met me, now he's a top :?


----------



## Kanin (Aug 9, 2010)

Koray said:


> My *mate* was submissive before he met me, now he's a top :?


 
That word. >:[


----------



## Koray (Aug 9, 2010)

Kanin said:


> That word. >:[


 my... significant other?


----------



## Kanin (Aug 9, 2010)

Koray said:


> my... significant other?


 
Better. But why not just say boyfriend?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

because we're furries.


----------



## Koray (Aug 9, 2010)

Kanin said:


> Better. But why not just say boyfriend?





Fenrari said:


> because we're furries.


That^
also, i don't really like the sound of "boyfriend" (or "girlfriend")

There, another weird thing about me


----------



## Tally (Aug 9, 2010)

I mated with my mate. Then we temporarily hibernated together.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

Tally said:


> I mated with my mate. Then we temporarily hibernated together.


 
and you fapped


----------



## Jw (Aug 9, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> there is absolutely no smell ever that bothers me. unpleasant yes, but nothing that i can't handle. ever.


 
I take it you've never worked in a hospital before, hahaha.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 9, 2010)

Koray said:


> That^
> also, i don't really like the sound of "boyfriend" (or "girlfriend")
> 
> There, another weird thing about me


 

You're not the only one. BF and GF don't work. I actually think "mate" in the sense of a significant other is sorta cute :3

Oh, random fact about me: 99% of all dirty words are a turn off. Yeah.....


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You're not the only one. BF and GF don't work. I actually think "mate" in the sense of a significant other is sorta cute :3
> 
> Oh, random fact about me: 99% of all dirty words are a turn off. Yeah.....


 
And the other 1%?


----------



## Koray (Aug 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You're not the only one. BF and GF don't work. I actually think "mate" in the sense of a significant other is sorta cute :3


 
exactly! actually i think i don't like it because it sounds kinda loveless, with no affection really. (that's my opinion, i'm not judging anyone)


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh, random fact about me: 99% of all dirty words are a turn off. Yeah.....


 

Now, that DOES seem weird on you... but it only means you're a healthy person when it comes to... choosing compliments?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 9, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> And the other 1%?


 
It's a lie...like the cake :V



Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> Now, that DOES seem weird on you... but it only means you're a healthy person when it comes to... choosing compliments?


 
Yeah, surprise surprise ;-)


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's a lie...like the cake :V


 
Damn lies...


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

meh I rarely have truly fitfull sleep anymore. I struggle a lot when I'm sleeping. The other night I wore my pedometer by accident. I woke up with 8000 steps logged into it...


----------



## Hyper Husky (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmm.... I was born with two extra fingers (removed) and have a lump on the side of each hand remaining. um, I eat a ton of crap, yet I don't gain any weight :/ I think thats about it.


----------



## Vriska (Aug 9, 2010)

I like Pokemon and I am a Gary Oak Fan girl.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

TishPug said:


> I like Pokemon and I am a Gary Oak Fan girl.


 
That's half the fandom... You've never seen the pokemorphs?


----------



## Vriska (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> That's half the fandom... You've never seen the pokemorphs?


 Yes, but have you ever seen a Furry that likes Gary Oak?

Most of them just like Ashchu doing charmander in the ass.
true story, trust me.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Yes, but have you ever seen a Furry that likes Gary Oak?
> 
> Most of them just like Ashchu doing charmander in the ass.
> true story, trust me.


 
Zangoose, pikachu and charizard are significantly more popular.


----------



## Vriska (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Zangoose, pikachu and charizard are significantly more popular.


 True, but Ashchu was Ash turned in to a pikachu.

Do I have to direct you to the rule 34 on it?


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 9, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Yes, but have you ever seen a Furry that likes Gary Oak?


 *raises hand* 

Also, I had a crush on Traci or whatever his name was.


----------



## Vriska (Aug 9, 2010)

Molly said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> Also, I had a crush on Traci or whatever his name was.


 His name is Tracey.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 9, 2010)

TishPug said:


> His name is Tracey.


 thar we go. Haven't seen him since Pokemon the Movie 2000


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 9, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Do I have to direct you to the rule 34 on it?


 
*ducks and covers*


----------



## anonymous kiba (Aug 10, 2010)

I feel naked without my watch on, if you poke/tickle me in the right spot i will make the weirdest laugh you could ever imagine, and i have been know to talk real sexy like to my truck when she (yes its a girl and her name is Rose (long story)) starts acting up while driving or if she starts overheating. O, and in the eighth grade i ate part of my shoe..... it kinda tasted good >.>


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 10, 2010)

anonymous kiba said:


> I feel naked without my watch on...O, and in the eighth grade i ate part of my shoe..... *it kinda tasted good* >.>


 
I used to feel that way, then I got to college, now I can whip out my phone and check the time without being reprimanded. Haven't worn a watch for almost a year now. The tan line I had there has since disappeared. X3

That's the wolf in you talking.


----------



## anonymous kiba (Aug 10, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> I used to feel that way, then I got to college, now I can whip out my phone and check the time without being reprimanded. Haven't worn a watch for almost a year now. The tan line I had there has since disappeared. X3
> 
> That's the wolf in you talking.


 
 yes but with a waterproof watch i never have to take it off..... also i would get fired if i kept wiping out my phone lol


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 10, 2010)

anonymous kiba said:


> yes but with a waterproof watch i never have to take it off.....


 
Guess how I got that tan line.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Aug 10, 2010)

... Am I the only furfag under 30 that doesn't like pokemon?


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 10, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> ... Am I the only furfag under 30 that doesn't like pokemon?


 
Welcome to the club!


----------



## Usarise (Aug 10, 2010)

Something weird about me.... 

Well I have my own little goal every friday to freak out this one teacher i have.... So every friday durring his class, i always bring something odd, or dress up. (wear a full suit, costume, dress like a punk)  And sometimes just bring weird things to liven it up there. (Giant arrow pointer, inflatable hammer, foam hand for asking questions.)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 11, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> ... Am I the only furfag under 30 that doesn't like pokemon?


 
No you're not.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 11, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> ... Am I the only furfag under 30 that doesn't like pokemon?


 I like pokemon strictly for the gameplay, I don't get orgasms over the characters and pokemon like most furries :V


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Aug 11, 2010)

I like Twilight


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Aug 11, 2010)

FyrbornXTG said:


> I like Twilight


 
The inevitable drama resulting from this post will be epic.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 12, 2010)

Sometimes I just hiccup once. I did it just now for no reason and now it's gone


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 12, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Sometimes I just hiccup once. I did it just now for no reason and now it's gone


I have the exact opposite issue. I will frequently have the hiccups for 30 minutes at a time, and no manner of holding my breath or drinking water will rid me of them. After about 5 minutes it starts getting painful.


----------



## Trance (Aug 12, 2010)

Something weird about me:  I don't sleep with a pillow?  Also, I can stop hiccups just by willing myself to stop.  I don't hold my breath or do anything but _make_ myself quit.



FyrbornXTG said:


> I like Twilight


 
Your stupidity is also reflected in your avatar and sig. pictures.


----------



## Pine (Aug 12, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> ... Am I the only furfag under 30 that doesn't like pokemon?


 
nope


----------



## Jinva (Aug 12, 2010)

v.v Rick rolled!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 16, 2010)

Streetlights tend to go out when I'm near them.


----------



## Journey (Aug 16, 2010)

I can't wear watches. the magnatisum in my body makes them stop working.


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm a cyborg from the future.


----------



## Riv (Aug 16, 2010)

My avatar on this forum is a real photograph of me.


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 16, 2010)

I am part of an old and powerful cult dedicated to the eradication of transsexuals.


----------



## Willow (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm really a junior FBI agent.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a boner for poetic justice. Payback is one sexy bitch!


----------



## AnkhsPaw (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm told a speak gibberish fluently. 
Though this doesn't mean I understand it when someone else speaks it. I think its the accents.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 16, 2010)

My heart rate is close to 110 right now. I think most of that can be attributed to the amount of black coffee I've had, but I'm really tweaking out.


----------



## iBloo (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm scared of Balloons. <.<;


----------



## Tally (Aug 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> I'm really a junior FBI agent.


 
Local news: One hundred forty seven furries arrested for sexually harassing an undercover FBI agent online. It was a trap.


----------



## Olaunn (Aug 16, 2010)

Whenever I smell gasoline, I suddenly feel like I'm starving.


----------



## Atrak (Aug 16, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I think villains are more interesting than heroes.


Excepting stupid, childish cartoons, they usually are.


RenardGris said:


> I enjoy sleeping on a futon.


So do I. They are so much more comfortable than spring mattresses.


AkiraSumimura said:


> I am part of an old and powerful cult dedicated to the eradication of transsexuals.


An old cult...from the future. So it's a new and unknown cult at this point in time, with it's members at a grand total of four three WoW nerds.

Weird thing about me: I'm a young male and yet not a pervert. How strange.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 16, 2010)

Most dogs are inexplicably terrified of me.


----------



## Atrak (Aug 16, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Most dogs are inexplicably terrified of me.



I get a mixed reaction. They want me to pet them, but they shiver and piss themselves if they know me well.


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm an ordained minister. Praise God mother fuckers.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

il wake up at night and check the fridge for something to eat, and when i find nothing, i end up going BACK about 5 minutes after that as if the fridge were to do magic and make me something to eat.

anyone els do that..?


----------



## Atrak (Aug 16, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> il wake up at night and check the fridge for something to eat, and when i find nothing, i end up going BACK about 5 minutes after that as if the fridge were to do magic and make me something to eat.
> 
> anyone els do that..?



If I stay up past midnight, I feel the need for a midnight snack, and won't stop going back until I find something. But that's only if I stay up.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

Atrak said:


> If I stay up past midnight, I feel the need for a midnight snack, and won't stop going back until I find something. But that's only if I stay up.


 
i used to be able to pull all nighters like nothing, and now when i try i always end up passing out, but yeah.. that would be great if they made a machine that if you pressed a button it would like make you a sand which or something. or is there..? 

meh.. if not, il just try to hook up with oprah so she can make me chicken sandwiches when ever i want ;3


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm a therian who accidentally predicts tv show episodes.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

i can tell somethings wrong (like something horrible just happened) by the change in wind or like.. a "scent" i guess..? i dont know how to say that without sounding insane. lol


----------



## Melkor (Aug 17, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> i can tell somethings wrong (like something horrible just happened) by the change in wind or like.. a "scent" i guess..? i dont know how to say that without sounding insane. lol


 
It's okay, I don't think there is a non-insane way to admit that..


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm a Time Lord. <_< >_>

Yes, I have been watching _way_ too much Doctor Who.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

Melkor said:


> It's okay, I don't think there is a non-insane way to admit that..


 
oh.. ermm.thanks.. well.. yeah for example.. on my 17th birthday i just had this weird feeling and my old house just had a weird plain smell to it... i cant explain and then that night my cat kept walking into the bathroom for some reason, i picked him up and he started purring and going weak, i gave him a kiss on the head and he departed in my arms.. =/

i always feel different before stuff like that happens..


----------



## Melkor (Aug 17, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> oh.. ermm.thanks.. well.. yeah for example.. on my 17th birthday i just had this weird feeling and my old house just had a weird plain smell to it... i cant explain and then that night my cat kept walking into the bathroom for some reason, i picked him up and he started purring and going weak, i gave him a kiss on the head and he departed in my arms.. =/
> 
> i always feel different before stuff like that happens..


 
No problem, and I know precisely what you mean.. Although I have no conclusion as to why and how this happens, I'm pretty sure I've had similiar experiences.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

Melkor said:


> No problem, and I know precisely what you mean.. Although I have no conclusion as to why and how this happens, I'm pretty sure I've had similiar experiences.


 
do you think it might just be instinct? my guess is maybe alot of others can have this same feeling.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 17, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> do you think it might just be instinct? my guess is maybe alot of others can have this same feeling.


 Thats what I'm guessing.. But you'd think that if there were such feelings and senses, we would know about them by now, 
or have some sort of exclaimation for them... Maybe they do, and I'm just very uninformed like always.. . But I don't doubt it is some sort of instictive sense, or something


----------



## coward67 (Aug 17, 2010)

It takes, two tokes, to get stoned to the point of acting retarded and hallucenating. But damn it feels good to be a stoner. I feel green, green green. XD


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

coward67 said:


> It takes, two tokes, to get stoned to the point of acting retarded and hallucenating. But damn it feels good to be a stoner. I feel green, green green. XD


 
wha? kinda light huh.? lol well.. i guess cheers anyways.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 17, 2010)

coward67 said:


> It takes, two tokes, to get stoned to the point of acting retarded and hallucenating. But damn it feels good to be a stoner. I feel green, green green. XD


I heard you can get high by smoking sumac, also by snorting draino.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I heard you can get high by smoking sumac, also by snorting draino.


 
nuuuu dont snort shit.. or do pills.. =/ i have a few friends that do that and it fucks them up bad.. not in a good way..


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 17, 2010)

coward67 said:


> It takes, two tokes, to get stoned to the point of acting retarded and hallucenating. But damn it feels good to be a stoner. I feel green, green green. XD


Dear lord that's pretty lightweight. (No offense) 

I've smoked large amounts before and never hallucinated except for one occasion, but I'm certain it was laced. 

Weird thing: When I was little, I used to find joy in killing small animals. Now look where I am. Oh the irony.


----------



## coward67 (Aug 17, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> nuuuu dont snort shit.. or do pills.. =/ i have a few friends that do that and it fucks them up bad.. not in a good way..


 Talking to a guy who used to do amphetamines and other shit, I'm out of that now, I'm sticking with the green and I'm never gonna let those nasty man made toxic chemicals poison me again.


----------



## coward67 (Aug 17, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> Dear lord that's pretty lightweight. (No offense)
> 
> I've smoked large amounts before and never hallucinated except for one occasion, but I'm certain it was laced.
> 
> Weird thing: When I was little, I used to find joy in killing small animals. Now look where I am. Oh the irony.


 Hmmm, maybe I'm getting laced shit because it used to take half a tinny to get me where the stuff I buy from this guy gets me  I want weed and I want it pure, the way nature intended.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 17, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> nuuuu dont snort shit.. or do pills.. =/ i have a few friends that do that and it fucks them up bad.. not in a good way..


You do realize if you did either of what I said, you would die. Right?



Citrakayah said:


> Dear lord that's pretty lightweight. (No offense)
> 
> I've smoked large amounts before and never hallucinated except for one occasion, but I'm certain it was laced.
> 
> Weird thing: When I was little, I used to find joy in killing small animals. Now look where I am. Oh the irony.


All that happened to me when I smoked was a fuzzy head an elevated mood and the pain in my leg relieved, and I had to smoke quite a bit.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

coward67 said:


> Talking to a guy who used to do amphetamines and other shit, I'm out of that now, I'm sticking with the green and I'm never gonna let those nasty man made toxic chemicals poison me again.


 
good man.. keep it green


----------



## Atrak (Aug 17, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> i used to be able to pull all nighters like nothing, and now when i try i always end up passing out, but yeah.. that would be great if they made a machine that if you pressed a button it would like make you a sand which or something. or is there..?


Sure they do. In Japan. Hell, in Japan they had vending machines for full-course TV-dinners meals.



lupinealchemist said:


> I heard you can get high by smoking sumac, also by snorting draino.


I heard you can get high by putting a Big Mac in a zip-loc, pissing in it, and zipping it closed for a few days, and then inhaling the fumes through your nostrils. I also heard that you can get high by shitting in a baggy, letting it ferment, and then sniffing the fumes. Oh, wait, was it get high, or get brain-dead? Well, there's not much of a difference, eh?


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

Atrak said:


> Sure they do. In Japan. Hell, in Japan they had vending machines for full-course TV-dinners meals.
> 
> 
> I heard you can get high by putting a Big Mac in a zip-loc, pissing in it, and zipping it closed for a few days, and then inhaling the fumes through your nostrils. I also heard that you can get high by shitting in a baggy, letting it ferment, and then sniffing the fumes. Oh, wait, was it get high, or get brain-dead? Well, there's not much of a difference, eh?


 

why dont we have tv dinner vendors here in the states..? D:


----------



## dogski (Aug 17, 2010)

I usually only post here at night.


----------



## Pine (Aug 17, 2010)

I leave the seat up


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 17, 2010)

I didn't sleep at all last night, but still feel pretty normal.


----------



## Atrak (Aug 17, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> I leave the seat up


 That would be weird if you were female.


----------



## VertigoChaos (Aug 17, 2010)

I Laugh Hysterically at stupid things. 
I shave and workout, and i still play toontown 
ive got the coolest fucking hair in the world.


----------



## Tao (Aug 17, 2010)

Since I've frowned for most of my life, I can't really smile too well.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 17, 2010)

I can't read cursive for shit.


----------



## Ames (Aug 17, 2010)

I hate furries.


----------



## D4FTS (Aug 18, 2010)

I need to be too tired to sleep, I usually listen to music to fall asleep.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 18, 2010)

Tao said:


> Since I've frowned for most of my life, I can't really smile too well.


 Opposite for me. I smile wayyy too much.


Ratte said:


> I can't read cursive for shit.


 
Same here.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 18, 2010)

Molly said:


> Opposite for me. I smile wayyy too much.
> 
> 
> Same here.



i never learned to write in cursive, and also im amazing at everything but math..


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 18, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> i never learned to write in cursive, and also im amazing at everything but math..


 
i know a little cursive. And I suck at math too ;~;


----------



## Minuet (Aug 18, 2010)

I like to put potato chips in my sandwiches.


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 18, 2010)

I like to see superman get beat by captain marval... it gets superman fans all butthurt cuz he cant handle magic...


----------



## coward67 (Aug 18, 2010)

Tao said:


> I have a high metabolism so I am never going to get muscley or fat
> 
> I think that's a plus


 <:O I have a fast metabolism so that means even if I work out I won't get fit?! and I'm a vegeterian.


----------



## coward67 (Aug 18, 2010)

Minuet said:


> I like to put potato chips in my sandwiches.


 Thought I was the only one who did this..


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Aug 18, 2010)

coward67 said:


> <:O I have a fast metabolism so that means even if I work out I won't get fit?! and I'm a vegeterian.


....I think its more the fact your a vegetarian that prevents you from getting muscles... You have a very limited protein consumption.


I eat my own cum sometimes....


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 18, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I eat my own cum sometimes....


 
Knowledge the entire forum could've gone without.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Aug 18, 2010)

Molly said:


> Knowledge the entire forum could've gone without.


Hmpf, if yours tasted as good as mine I bet you would too.

Alright something weird about me thats less gross.... Damn this is hard.


...I can swallow a whole hot dog...


----------



## coward67 (Aug 18, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Hmpf, if yours tasted as good as mine I bet you would too.
> 
> Alright something weird about me thats less gross.... Damn this is hard.
> 
> ...


 
I'll eat your cum with pleasure!


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 18, 2010)

Minuet said:


> I like to put potato chips in my sandwiches.


I do that too... picked it up from some friends where I grew up XD



Foxy_Boy said:


> I eat my own cum sometimes....


You must eat a lot of fruit or something for it not to be blan... Unless u live on maple syrup daily... in which case I would too XD


----------



## coward67 (Aug 18, 2010)

itswhatido20 said:


> I do that too... picked it up from some friends where I grew up XD
> 
> 
> You must eat a lot of fruit or something for it not to be blan... Unless u live on maple syrup daily... in which case I would too XD


 The answer is pineapple.


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 18, 2010)

coward67 said:


> The answer is pineapple.


 
Not a fan of pineapple, but its gotta be better than a diet of meat, soda, and bacon-wrapped-everything XD


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Aug 18, 2010)

I do eat lots of fruit & pineapple happens to be my most favorite.

I want a "dance" pole in my house, is that weird? It would be for me BTY.



itswhatido20 said:


> Not a fan of pineapple, but its gotta be  better than a diet of meat, soda, and bacon-wrapped-everything  XD


Pineapple is the best for cum taste.
Greasy foods make it taste bad.


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 18, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Pineapple is the best for cum taste.
> Greasy foods make it taste bad.


 
Can I review some physical evidence? XD


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Aug 18, 2010)

itswhatido20 said:


> Can I review some physical evidence? XD


If you come to me, I can't afford the trip.

But also this is the reason fat gay guys don't get any, their cum is horrible.... Well actually I guess thats next to the fact their fat


----------



## Tally (Aug 18, 2010)

itswhatido20 said:


> Can I review some physical evidence? XD


 
It's true, I did a scientific study. I don't know about the grease though.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Aug 18, 2010)

Tally said:


> It's true, I did a scientific study. I don't know about the grease though.


Ditto, its just my buddy tells me grease has the opposite effects of fruit, Hes super gay so I don't question his insight.


----------



## Tally (Aug 18, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Ditto, its just my buddy tells me grease has the opposite effects of fruit, Hes super gay so I don't question his insight.


 
He probably wants you to. :V


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 18, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> If you come to me, I can't afford the trip.
> 
> But also this is the reason fat gay guys don't get any, their cum is horrible.... Well actually I guess thats next to the fact their fat


 
Yay road trip!

Uhh I've only gave 1 bj ever... it didnt taste bad, but it didnt taste great either... As for my own, I usually wasnt in the mood to when I got to that point... but the precum had a sweet taste to it...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Aug 18, 2010)

itswhatido20 said:


> Yay road trip!
> 
> Uhh I've only gave 1 bj ever... it didnt taste bad, but it didnt taste great either... As for my own, I usually wasnt in the mood to when I got to that point... but the precum had a sweet taste to it...


My cum is so good I could like.... refrigerate it & drink it with meals.... I could but I wouldn't 



Tally said:


> He probably wants you to. :V


I'm not sure  exactly what your implying here but hes probably one of the thinnest  people you'll meet.

Also; a friend is a friend, a pal is a pal, & a buddy is someone you sleep with :V


----------



## Ames (Aug 18, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> My cum is so good I could like.... refrigerate it & drink it with meals.... I could but I wouldn't


 
...I don't believe you.

That good?  Really?


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 18, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> My cum is so good I could like.... refrigerate it & drink it with meals.... I could but I wouldn't


 
my degree was in culinary... I'm sure we could publish a cookbook on the meal ideas involving ur cum XD


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Aug 18, 2010)

JamesB said:


> ...I don't believe you.
> 
> That good?  Really?


Oh yeah, last night I jacked off 3 times in a row before I went to bed cause I couldn't get enough of it :3

*is a cumslut*



itswhatido20 said:


> my degree was in culinary... I'm sure we  could publish a cookbook on the meal ideas involving ur cum XD


That could make us money :O I like money.... Too bad not to many people wanna guzzle cum all the time :V


----------



## Koray (Aug 18, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ....I think its more the fact your a vegetarian that prevents you from getting muscles... You have a very limited protein consumption.


 
You do realize proteins exist in plants too, right?

If i hear a song that i don't like, sometimes it gets stuck in my head...


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 18, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> That could make us money :O I like money.... Too bad not to many people wanna guzzle cum all the time :V


 
I've always said if you could make cum taste like bacon, more men would be cumguzzlers...


----------



## Ames (Aug 18, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Oh yeah, last night I jacked off 3 times in a row before I went to bed cause I couldn't get enough of it :3
> 
> *is a cumslut*


 
In that case, we should milk you dry and distribute free samples to everybody in the fandom.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Aug 18, 2010)

It tastes better than bacon IMO >_>

Man fuck bacon, then you get jizzy bacons :3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Aug 18, 2010)

JamesB said:


> In that case, we should milk you dry and distribute free samples to everybody in the fandom.


....Am I getting paid? >_>

The sperm bank would pay for it.... Oh I just thought of something else weird too, my cum is white as snow, or damn near.


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 18, 2010)

$20 per/oz...

Eh, fruity cum might sell better... Bacon cum is gonna be part of the southern selections XD


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Aug 18, 2010)

itswhatido20 said:


> $20 per/oz...
> 
> Eh, fruity cum might sell better... Bacon cum is gonna be part of the southern selections XD


I guess thats pretty good, I could probably get that in one fapping.


----------



## Koray (Aug 18, 2010)

They 've started tasting the cum in order to sell it... >_>?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Aug 18, 2010)

Koray said:


> They 've started tasting the cum in order to sell it... >_>?


Hun we've been doing this forever, there just wasn't a transaction involved :V


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 18, 2010)

Koray said:


> They 've started tasting the cum in order to sell it... >_>?


 
Yea, we invented matter conversion units to fund the idea... so now we can convert his cum into data, email it, then the customer can convert it back into physical mass

I suppose we coulda just retired on the conversion units... but we were more concerned with the cumguzzling


----------



## Koray (Aug 18, 2010)

itswhatido20 said:


> Yea, we invented matter conversion units to fund the idea... so now we can convert his cum into data, email it, then the customer can convert it back into physical mass
> 
> I suppose we coulda just retired on the conversion units... but we were more concerned with the cumguzzling


 
Reaaally? is it on ASCII ?? Oo 

idk, i drink much water and eat lots of melon.

(btw, the basic idea behind the whole sperm taste matter is much glucose the fruits contain, making them sweet. thus, nectarines, plums, apples and grapefruits are the best for better...taste) I can't believe i shared that..


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 18, 2010)

Well the software was gonna be done in binary... we just drew a line on the floor and stood back a bit, cum goes past the line is 1, behind the line is 0... For some unknown reason no cum hit the floor, so we let microcrap do that part and put their sticker on it...

Cum just keeps dissapearing for some reason... we don't know why... it's just a mystery...


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm...er going to rerail this thread now...

Sometimes I will create an event in the current situation where I do something awesome. Like fill my psychotic neighbor full of holes. Or successfully take down some guy who stole my Macbook from in front of my desk.

Been doing that for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Slyck (Aug 18, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Hmpf, if yours tasted as good as mine I bet you would too.
> 
> Alright something weird about me thats less gross.... Damn this is hard.
> 
> ...


 Hmmmm........... How "interesting".... :twisted:

EDIT: What the fuck is going on in here?


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm...... I don't eat much... and sometimes forget to eat for a couple days... I think thats considered weird >.>


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 18, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ....Am I getting paid? >_>
> 
> The sperm bank would pay for it.... Oh I just thought of something else weird too, my cum is white as snow, or damn near.


 
I always thought you were a living stereotype, but I think the last four posts or so just topped everything I've seen so far.


----------



## Random User (Aug 18, 2010)

Sometimes, I begin to argue with myself.


----------



## Tao (Aug 18, 2010)

That reminds me, I love the taste of cum and the feel of it in your mouth.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 18, 2010)

Tao said:


> That reminds me, I love the taste of cum and the feel of it in your mouth.


 
This is hardly weird.


----------



## Tao (Aug 19, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> This is hardly weird.


 
Oh. I've came into cookie batter and made cookies with it. Is that weird?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 19, 2010)

Tao said:


> That reminds me, I love the taste of cum and the feel of it in your mouth.


 
Cum is an iffy thing for me, I like it from some guys and others... Meh. The same applies for texture of cum as it's very possible to get some that has an almost rubber cement like consistency and others that are watery.


----------



## Tao (Aug 19, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Cum is an iffy thing for me, I like it from some guys and others... Meh. The same applies for texture of cum as it's very possible to get some that has an almost rubber cement like consistency and others that are watery.


 
I meant the feeling of someone cumming in your mouth.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 19, 2010)

Shut up.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 19, 2010)

Tao said:


> I meant the feeling of someone cumming in your mouth.


 
The volume and consistency of the fluid is variable depending on the male in question. I quite enjoyed it from my ex, but some of the other guys I've blown..., well lets just say that it wasn't the most enjoyable thing to ever happen to me.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 19, 2010)

Tao said:


> Oh. I've came into cookie batter and made cookies with it. Is that weird?


 
I'd say your inability to contribute to a discussion by a non-sexual comment is abnormal, but here you fit right in.


----------



## Tao (Aug 19, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> The volume and consistency of the fluid is variable depending on the male in question. I quite enjoyed it from my ex, but some of the other guys I've blown..., well lets just say that it wasn't the most enjoyable thing to ever happen to me.



Same here. Some guys have been better than others but they've all been pretty much the same for me. Guess you're just unlucky =\



FrancisBlack said:


> I'd say your inability to contribute to a discussion by a non-sexual comment is abnormal, but here you fit right in.


 
Not my fault I'm always thinking about sex :3


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 19, 2010)

I;ve only blown 1 guy... fun, but blan... and I didnt anything in return >.>


----------



## Ratte (Aug 19, 2010)

Okay, that's it.

Fuck you all.


----------

